# Westernport gummies saturday.



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

If there is any interest on a trip to westernport for a gummy fish saturday lets know and I can give details. Could be a bumpy ride however due to the weather forcast. Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd like to be in one day Steve, but will let this mission go through to the keeper. Good luck


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Steve,

Sunday is the day that I have available. Let us know how you go if you can. Weather also looks a bit more settled Sun. afternoon.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I'm keen to target the gummies once I pick up a charter special. Hopefully they will be on sale at the boat show next week.

Regards
Grant


----------

